# GSG Offers Educational Classes In November



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, a distributor of equipment and supplies for decorating apparel and creating graphics and signage, offers regular monthly classes at its five regional locations. Here’s a look at the schedule for November.


Intro To Screen Printing, Nov. 7, Tulsa, OK

If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press setup and registration, printing techniques, and trouble-shooting. 


Digital Preventative Maintenance, Nov. 7, Houston, OK

Roland-trained instructors teach the proper daily cleaning methods for any large-format or inkjet printer. Also included is how to diagnose problems and make repairs as well as how to replace consumable parts. 

Car Wrap, Nov 13 – 11, Dallas TX

Get started in the profitable vehicle wrap market with this two-day class taught by Jeff Wagner, a 3M-certified installer. Topics include design, choosing materials, and surface prep. Day two includes a full-wrap install.

Intro To Embroidery, Nov. 13 Houston, TX

Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle, and hoop. 

Advanced Embroidery, Nov. 14, Houston, TX

Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Alternative Lighting, Nov. 21, Baton Rouge, La.

Learn about new ways to light up sign cabinets in this come-and-go event, which is held from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. It covers LED fluorescent lightning options from a variety of major manufacturers including Principal LED, Sloan LED, USLED, Voltarc, and ZLight. Solutions will be discussed for interior, exterior, double-sided lighting and more.


----------

